# Candied okra recipe?



## mydogjack (Aug 22, 2002)

I am hoping someone can give me information on a recipe for candied, or sugared, okra.  This is not pickled okra, but more like a sweet, chewy confection, similar to candied citrus peel.  Any ideas or suggestions are very welcome.  Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 22, 2002)

Dear mydogjack,

All I have to say is -  

I did a search and couldn't come up with ANYTHING!  The only thing I can think of is to cut it in half, scrape seeds out, and put in sugar water like you do candied orange peels.  

Maybe someone else will have your answer. If you find a recipe please share it - (I think  )


----------



## mydogjack (Aug 22, 2002)

*You might have something here!*

Hi kitchenelf!

You just might be on to something.  I never gave it a thought to open up the okra and take out the seeds.  I haven't seen the finished product myself, so I can't be sure, but this sounds like a real possibility.   I will definitely check into this.   Thank you so-o-o-o-o much!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 22, 2002)

Well, I certainly hope it works!!  

Or do I???? 

 

Please post your results - I really want to know how this turns out!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 22, 2002)

oops, I accidentally erased my message so just "e" me then I'll have it.


----------

